# Kipper at 15 weeks



## BeckyP (Mar 21, 2012)

Need to get some more pics of him, but he just doesn't stay still.....










I love his little white moustache!

I know there were a few other pups around the same age as Kipper on here, would love to see some pics!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Ah Kipper is looking gorgeous!......This is Honey at 14 weeks....will do an update soon....I've the same problem as you in getting a good shot of her still! x


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Kipper, love your white beard. Obi had one too but sadly it grew out . His wasn't as pronounced as Kipper's though so his will probably stay .

Roo is 15 weeks now but haven't got any pics this week yet so will get one later and post.


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Kipper is lovely!!! 
This is jasper he looks like a small version of kipper!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Kipper is lovely!!! 
This is jasper he looks like a small version of kipper!
View attachment 3412

Rachael x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BeckyP (Mar 21, 2012)

Crikey - they are really similar aren't they!!! Jasper is kipper's mini me!! 
Honey is a stunner - what a gorgeous colour!


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Kipper is growing up fast!! What a gorgeous boy!

(PS Honey and Jasper are scrummy too!)


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Ah such an abundance of scrumptious puppies 

Love Kipper and his stunning markings... Honeys such a wee doll and is such an amazing colour and wee Jasper.... Awww is all I can say about him 

Come on Clare... We need a Roo update 

xxx


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Here's Roo at 15 weeks.


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Check out Roo!! Wow she has grown! Beautiful face, and giving Tilly a run for her money with the supermodel length legs


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Jedicrazy said:


> Here's Roo at 15 weeks.


Oh Roo is just beautiful ..... Gorgeous face and what a fantastic coat. 

Her coat looks as though its getting lighter in her main body.... 

Simply Stunning xxx


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Haha.. Check out wee Obi waiting patiently in the corner.... Bless him


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Ooooo, such gorgeous babies! They're all lovely.


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Kipper is gorgeous ... as are Honey and Roo! x


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Roo you are looking beautiful at 15 weeks and how cute is Jasper! x


----------



## BeckyP (Mar 21, 2012)

Wow - look at Roo's long legs! 
What lovely pics of all the pups. Love seeing how they are growing up!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Beautiful babies, Roos growing into a young lady, even her eyes look like Mables xx


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

I could look at pics of poo's all day long! Honey and Roo your both so gorgeous too! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

All of these poos are beautiful but that picture of jasper has to be the cutest thing I have every seen.


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Ok stop. They are all so cute. I'm getting poo broody. 😯😯😯


Jeanie x


----------



## CurlieKatie (Sep 12, 2012)

Awww all the puppies in this thread are gorgeous! They are all growing up to be real cuties!!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

They are all beautiful babies . I love Honey's colour and Jasper and Kipper remind me of when Obi was a a baby, so so cute.... I want another but I know three is just plain greedy  

Shall we all do a height and weight check at 16 weeks?


----------



## BeckyP (Mar 21, 2012)

ooooh yes good idea for the weight and height check!


----------

